
Foss.technology – a Pleroma instance for FOSS communities and projects - laklasla
https://foss.technology/
======
laklasla
I meant to link the about page:
[https://foss.technology/about](https://foss.technology/about)

If you're a manager of an open-source project, you can sign up here to
communicate with the rest of the Fediverse, which has been discussed on this
site many times previously.

